# Difference between Garmin striker 4 plus cv and new Garmin striker 4 vivid.



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the striker 4 plus cv and the new striker 4 vivid. thx.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I called garmin. They said the plus cv and striker are the same f.f. w/ the exception of more screen palets so you have a clearer picture w/ the vivid.


----------

